# Can I see your fursona?



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm just really bored and I'm interested to see what people's fursonas look like.

Here's a crappy drawing I did of mine earlier:


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Open your eyes
Look up to my avatar and seeeeeeeeeeeeee
I'm just a poor fox (Fox!)
I need no sympathy.
'Cause I'm easy come, easy go,
Little high, little low.
Anyway the wind blows, it doesn't really matter to me......
To meeee


Oh crap, I'm singing Queen again aren't I?


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Open your eyes
> Look up to my avatar and seeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I'm just a poor fox (Fox!)
> I need no sympathy.
> ...


Omg xD

But really, your fursona is pretty cool


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

A character reference that Bastion drew after some qualifying questions.

Also, that isn't crappy at all =P

I rather like the way it came out.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> A character reference that Bastion drew after some qualifying questions.
> 
> Also, that isn't crappy at all =P
> 
> I rather like the way it came out.


That's awesome 
And eh, it's not great, but thank you.


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 12, 2016)

My fusions! I'm on mobile hence the terrible censoring.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> My fusions! I'm on mobile hence the terrible censoring.


Looks awesome


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

Here's Reno:


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Here's Reno:


Gotta love owls xD


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> Gotta love owls xD


Yep, I'm here to represent.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Yep, I'm here to represent.


XD


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> XD


By the way, your pic up above is pretty good.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> By the way, your pic up above is pretty good.


Thank you. c:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Apr 12, 2016)

This is mine... Can't wait to get digital art of her...


----------



## Mitne (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 13, 2016)

Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth, S3FCOM.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Mitne said:


>


Woah, amazing


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth, S3FCOM.


This is really awesome!


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 13, 2016)

I'd post a pic of my fursona, but i don't have it on paper yet, as i need to learn to draw first.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> I'd post a pic of my fursona, but i don't have it on paper yet, as i need to learn to draw first.


Oh. What species is your fursona?


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 13, 2016)

A fox, kindof a mix betwen a red, a fennec and a corsac.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> A fox, kindof a mix betwen a red, a fennec and a corsac.


Nice.


----------



## Mitne (Apr 13, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> Woah, amazing


Thanks!


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Mitne said:


> Thanks!


No problem


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2016)

Looking at people's avatars is a good way to figure out what their fursonas look like. Following them to mainsite is good for more pics if there's interest.
Jussayin'


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Looking at people's avatars is a good way to figure out what their fursonas look like. Following them to mainsite is good for more pics if there's interest.
> Jussayin'


Gotta ruin it for me, don't ya? xD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> Gotta ruin it for me, don't ya? xD


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 13, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>


Wow xD


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 13, 2016)

sure thing! I'm  a water dragon and proud. ^.=.^


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 13, 2016)

this is an prefect time for an surprise meme!


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 14, 2016)

This is Jiffy, the same fursona in my profile pic! I was toggling with color filters at the time so she's a bit rosy. Very quick so lines aren't perfect but you've gotta love the AESTHETIC MEMENESS, dude! 
\(^ o^)/   <   woot woot!    >   \(^o ^)/


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 15, 2016)

Frankly most people wouldn't even know my sona is a shark even looking at my page. I don't exactly advertise, and my icon changes a lot.


----------



## Mitne (Apr 15, 2016)

You look like Mother Earth... Marry me. 

Em... i talk about your avatar since I don't see picture.


----------



## Faunny C. (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't gotten around to drawing Faunny digitally, but here is a crappy sketch of her.
www.furaffinity.net: WIP: Faunny C. by Faunny_C.
Idk why she is sideways. :/


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 15, 2016)

Faunny C. said:


> I haven't gotten around to drawing Faunny digitally, but here is a crappy sketch of her.
> www.furaffinity.net: WIP: Faunny C. by Faunny_C.
> Idk why she is sideways. :/


And my pain will range from up, down and sidewa-
Sorry about that xD
And she looks cool


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 15, 2016)

All of these are so awesome ;-;


----------



## Astus (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 16, 2016)

These are so cool :O


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

I only have one picture of my sona and it is the one I use as avatar






I am an alien polymorph

The picture been drew by beetblood


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 16, 2016)

XenoQc said:


> I only have one picture of my sona and it is the one I use as avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

^^ thanks


----------



## Somnium (Apr 16, 2016)

oh my god, didn't expect that


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

expect what?  O.ô


----------



## Mitne (Apr 16, 2016)

XenoQc said:


>


We got one of your kind in our WED base.
She threaten me with Earth invasion.
We are ready.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

What is a WED base?


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's mine.  My main fursona is Rauiri the pandog, and my secondary fursona is a primagen.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2016)

Cute


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 16, 2016)

Txtbooksh said:


> Here's mine.  My main fursona is Rauiri the pandog, and my secondary fursona is a primagen.


That's adorable!


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 16, 2016)

Shes a cutie <3


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 17, 2016)

Aww thanks guys! The idea was mine and the original design was by NeonSlushie!  This reference sheet however, I commissioned from Muttasaur. :3


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 17, 2016)

super cute! in case anyone (like @Mitne ) can't see mine, here www.furaffinity.net: Sharrrrrrrrrk by sodabubbles

Very sweet comment though, Mitne, ♥


----------



## Hickory (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not the best quality since I kind of rushed through making it, but here is mine. X3 http://kitsu-maxwell.deviantart.com/art/Hickory-604016547

Her name is Hickory and she's a deer/wolf hybrid. <3


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory said:


> It's not the best quality since I kind of rushed through making it, but here is mine. X3 http://kitsu-maxwell.deviantart.com/art/Hickory-604016547
> 
> Her name is Hickory and she's a deer/wolf hybrid. <3


She's adorable!


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: A lonely player by Lekamo

Well this is my current form i mostly use. Not gonna post my ref sheet here which i also have.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I've only got the two of them....
My avatar, and this one (Which I tried myself, and took forever, and really didn't come out all that great...)


----------



## BTS (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is my babe's ref sheet! She's a Smildon/Ball Python hybrid. Drawn by Sythrawolf on FA.


----------



## DragonLolita (Apr 22, 2016)

My fursona's name is Firefly :3


----------



## DragonLolita (Apr 22, 2016)

BTS said:


> Here is my babe's ref sheet! She's a Smildon/Ball Python hybrid. Drawn by Sythrawolf on FA.


She looks amazingly badass and adorable at the same time! <3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a prototype I built in a web-app called Heromachine.
It's what my current avatar is from.
I'll eventually have someone draw it up, but money's tight and this is just fine for now.

I have a 3-D render from Heroforge based on it somewhere...


----------



## BTS (Apr 22, 2016)

DragonLolita said:


> She looks amazingly badass and adorable at the same time! <3


Thank you! Definitely the kind of look I was going for with her.


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 22, 2016)

BTS said:


> Here is my babe's ref sheet! She's a Smildon/Ball Python hybrid. Drawn by Sythrawolf on FA.


thats really cute and nice looking


----------



## felicisfox (Apr 22, 2016)

My fursona, Qox! (Pronounced "Chox." I know what you're thinking.) He's a cross between a fox and a qilin. I'm very good and creative with names.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 22, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Open your eyes
> Look up to my avatar and seeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I'm just a poor fox (Fox!)
> I need no sympathy.
> ...


I'm a simple fox, I see a Queen reference, I upvote it immediately


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 23, 2016)

http://nyandragons.deviantart.com/art/Ivory-Badge-again-602485528

Sorry for dragging you to DA, and I just realized that I don't have any full body drawings of Ivory exept her ref sheet, so here's a random badge I drew!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's the render I promised.
I must have deleted it earlier by mistake.
Eventually I'll buy it and paint it up all pretty.


----------



## modfox (Apr 26, 2016)

unfortunately it is only a sprite


----------



## papercutbug (Apr 26, 2016)

crystallinecanine said:


> This is Jiffy, the same fursona in my profile pic! I was toggling with color filters at the time so she's a bit rosy. Very quick so lines aren't perfect but you've gotta love the AESTHETIC MEMENESS, dude!
> \(^ o^)/   <   woot woot!    >   \(^o ^)/



Hi! I hope you don't mind, I'm practicing my paper cutting and used your image as my first piece


----------



## papercutbug (Apr 26, 2016)

GeordieBat said:


> I'm just really bored and I'm interested to see what people's fursonas look like.
> 
> Here's a crappy drawing I did of mine earlier:



I practiced with yours as well
:3


----------



## hayes5247 (Apr 26, 2016)

this is my fursona


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 27, 2016)

papercutbug said:


> Hi! I hope you don't mind, I'm practicing my paper cutting and used your image as my first piece


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA OMGGGG!!!!! That's super cute!!  I'm like totally freaking out right now! I'm totally cool with that! ^o^


----------



## Miint (Apr 29, 2016)

here's mine!
your drawing is pretty cool btw, love the wings ^^


----------



## Dreamweaver (Apr 29, 2016)

I updated dream with a digital ref sheet


----------



## 34pokemon (Apr 30, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: My Fursona by 34pokemon
(link b/c i dont have file on my comp rip//)
Heres miine , shes an opossum and I tend to do a watercolor of her soon in this new sketchbook I got ^w^~


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 4, 2016)

A quick head sketch of Remi I just did.
 
isnt she adowwable?


----------



## Dracorean (May 4, 2016)

I had a few images done of mine, several from some friends, others done by me should be in me gallery.

Its a bit tricky to doodle down given all the details and somewhat different anatomy. I'm working on sketching some new stuff at the moment.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 4, 2016)

Samandriel [Wolf Dragon Hybrid] 
www.furaffinity.net: Samandriel by Puppenstein by the_morning_star

Faux [Nightmare Hound/Skull Creature] 
www.furaffinity.net: Faux by Tatsuchan18 by the_morning_star

Irritum [Skull Creature]
www.furaffinity.net: Irritum by RosetheCrux by the_morning_star

Orias [Nightmare Hound]
www.furaffinity.net: Orias by the_morning_star


----------



## Irofett (May 4, 2016)

this is Danté and he's a bumblebee!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 4, 2016)

I would but I don't post photos of myself in furry forums


----------



## Beetblood (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Takoto (May 6, 2016)

Recent pictures:









Older reference:






He's now a Scottish fold ! Which I think fits a lot better than just a domestic moggy.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13973177/

All the images I have are too large, but here is Bayou Baby.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 7, 2016)

Here's my newer fursona Jitter. Drawn on paper because my hands are too shaky to use a tablet lol. :^))))


----------



## Kiburi (May 8, 2016)

Mine is my profile pic.


----------



## Sagabel (May 8, 2016)

Mine is my profile pic as well!


----------



## drrrlectable (May 12, 2016)

(c) Yuki @ WHF
Here's my handsome bean. And then I also have found a home in this guy as well (it's a big image, so I kept it as a link).


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 12, 2016)

What is this fur(sona)? A tick and flea playground, probably a disaster when you try to wipe in the bathroom.


----------



## Lucierda Solari (May 13, 2016)

Here is a screenshot of the Second Life form of my fursona, modded to perfection from a Luskwood fox:
www.furaffinity.net: Beach Posing by LucierdaLovesU


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (May 13, 2016)

Unfinished me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 14, 2016)

No, you can't see my fursona. But I can show you something else.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Sure, why not, here's something I made years ago for shits and giggles.
http://puu.sh/oRCvT/da3e2e0f57.jpg

Edit: Jesus christ, the picture was gigantic, I'll just make it a link.


----------



## A HUGE GODDAMN BLUNT (May 14, 2016)

You can't, it's a secret


----------



## Kiburi (May 14, 2016)

Ok, this is actually my fursona.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 14, 2016)

Here's mine.


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

I'm gonna post the one that I have better art for. His name is Benjamin. He's not wearing a shirt in this picture, and he swears a lot. I based it off the fact that I don't like wearing shirts and swear a lot.

Edit: Okay, well the image is being incredibly difficult, so in case it doesn't load right, here's a link to it on my FA account: www.furaffinity.net: Ben Matthews WIP 2 by Sean_Hart

You can also view his debatably handsome mug on my profile picture. Look. There he is. Wow. The wonders of the 21st century.


----------



## GalacticBadger (May 15, 2016)

Your sona is really cute, here's a shitty WIP drawing. (EDIT: Oh god thats a large image.)


----------



## Kioskask (May 15, 2016)

I haven't really completed my fursona yet. 
I have his personality done, but I still need to work out what his body will look like as I have only done the head so far. Here's the head drawing.
www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Attempt by Kioskask


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)




----------



## maddoxx (May 17, 2016)

aa I only have this pic of them rn <3


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 17, 2016)

Portley on Toyhouse

Sharktastic! I have a shark bc I love water, I love swimming, and I joke I'm cold-blooded cuz I get cold so easily and generally like warmth best.


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

I have this veeeery colorful space cat as my fursona :3
I just love too much all kind of colors and stars.. AND dreadlocks. And cats~


----------



## capric0rnus (May 17, 2016)

i have a mergoat!! im a capricorn and i love astrology and goats and swimming/water so having a mergoat only seemed natural uvu
hes a light mage and i need a better ref for it but hes got a big swooshy cape and big wizard hat too


----------



## -Censored- (May 17, 2016)

The panda on the right


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Volvom said:


> I have this veeeery colorful space cat as my fursona :3
> I just love too much all kind of colors and stars.. AND dreadlocks. And cats~



Hey! I've drawn them before!

--

My temporary "fursona" is my dude Normal:


----------



## Volvom (May 17, 2016)

homie said:


> Hey! I've drawn them before!
> 
> --
> 
> My temporary "fursona" is my dude Normal:



You're right! Was it Secret Santa event?


----------



## Caraid (May 17, 2016)




----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

Volvom said:


> You're right! Was it Secret Santa event?


It was! Sorry it sucked so bad, man!


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

homie said:


> It was! Sorry it sucked so bad, man!


Awwww, not at all! I loved it! It was so cute!


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

Well, seeing as FA is down and I can't sleep or do anything at the moment- thought I'd fart around on here and HERE I AM SHOWING OFF MY FURSONAS like a nerd.

I technically have two! 
Ereu, the cute, shy, short, fat, girl version: Ereu on Toyhouse
Erez, the sexy, confident, tall, lean, boy version: Erez on Toyhouse

I am working on a reference sheet for Erez that matches Ereu's. :3


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@maddoxx Omg I love that style~ Is that your work~? ;u;!
Very cute sona btw~ |D

@-Censored- Very cute sona~ And very pretty art! ;u;!

@Volvom oh my goodness LOOK HOW COLORFUL SHE IS~ I love it~ 8D

@Caraid you have a super gorgeous style oh man, I am gonna have to watch you when FA comes back on. XD <3 Well, if I don't already follow you... XD
Love your pencil work too! omg. Such beautiful linnesss~ *gushes*


----------



## -Censored- (May 18, 2016)

@Toastiekins Ty! My boyfriend did it, haha. I'm not as talented as he is yet! Also, I think I watch you :O


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@-Censored- Aww~ <3<3<3!!! I actually think I recognize your UN too! XD 
Hard to miss as I think the -'s are at the very top of the list! 8D
I'll have to creep on your BF's work when FA comes back, though. X3


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Toastiekins said:


> @maddoxx Omg I love that style~ Is that your work~? ;u;!
> Very cute sona btw~ |D
> 
> @-Censored- Very cute sona~ And very pretty art! ;u;!
> ...



Aaaah, thank you so much!
I also love your chubby girl a lot ;w; She is so cute that I just wanna snuggle her! <3


----------



## KimButt (May 18, 2016)

This lovely (crazy) gal right here


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@Volvom You are so welcome~ ;u;! 
Maybe one day we could try a trade or something. X3
;u; Thank you so, so much though~! <3!!! I'm glad you like her. <3


----------



## KimButt (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Aaaah, thank you so much!
> I also love your chubby girl a lot ;w; She is so cute that I just wanna snuggle her! <3



Same here!


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@KimButt ;O; ahh~ thank yooou~ <3<3!!!


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

Toastiekins said:


> @Volvom You are so welcome~ ;u;!
> Maybe one day we could try a trade or something. X3
> ;u; Thank you so, so much though~! <3!!! I'm glad you like her. <3



True ^^ I just work right now with commissions only but I try to keep this in my mind and note to you when my trades are open :3


----------



## KimButt (May 18, 2016)

Toastiekins said:


> @KimButt ;O; ahh~ thank yooou~ <3<3!!!


:3 no problem @Toastiekins


----------



## Volvom (May 18, 2016)

KimButt said:


> This lovely (crazy) gal right here



Simple, but super cute design! I love it! (and for some reason I just think that how her stripes glows in the dark :'D )


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

KimButt said:


> This lovely (crazy) gal right here


Oh, that's what she looks like; I love her expressions! <3
...I think I love that blue, too.


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@Volvom Understandable~ |D And no problem at all! |3 I look forward to it~ 8D


----------



## KimButt (May 18, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Oh, that's what she looks like; I love her expressions! <3
> ...I think I love that blue, too.


She's one happy little butt!


----------



## KimButt (May 18, 2016)

Volvom said:


> Simple, but super cute design! I love it! (and for some reason I just think that how her stripes glows in the dark :'D )


Thanks! Her markings don't glow, but they're bright


----------



## amamediaq (May 18, 2016)

Newer design of mine, drew it a month ago or so. Might do minor changes tho.


----------



## maddoxx (May 18, 2016)

@Toastiekins aa tysm!! ;v;
yes, it is!! it's just a crappy sketch tho I never draw properly for myself lmao


----------



## Caraid (May 18, 2016)

Toastiekins said:


> @Caraid you have a super gorgeous style oh man, I am gonna have to watch you when FA comes back on. XD <3 Well, if I don't already follow you... XD
> Love your pencil work too! omg. Such beautiful linnesss~ *gushes*



Ah, thanks so much! You can follow me on Twitter if you like (@CaraidArt) while FA is down. A fair amount of my stuff is on there .


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 18, 2016)

The first drawing I did of her:


----------



## Chime (May 18, 2016)

I am a Fennec Bunsune! Mix of Fennec Kitsune (a variation of mythical fox) and a rabbit!


----------



## Reika (May 18, 2016)

This is like, the rare two I have of my 'sona pretty much, I don't know, I find it really hard to do a kind of reference sheet or basic drawing, @o@


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@maddoxx I love the style~ Gonna have to creep on more when FA revives~ XD

@Caraid Oh man, me and twitter are a little at odds. Mine is such a mess. I'll just have to wait for FA to harass you properly. XD <3 
I _will _check out your work on there though~ 8D!

@Reika omg you art is so pretty~ ;o;!!!


----------



## Reika (May 18, 2016)

@Toastiekins hhh thankyouuu qwq <333


----------



## Toastiekins (May 18, 2016)

@Reika you are so welcome~ |3 <3<3<3~


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 18, 2016)




----------



## TJwolf123 (May 18, 2016)

I can't even color my characters in. :'3 Neither can I draw on my computer because I don't have a tablet.


----------



## maddoxx (May 19, 2016)

@Toastiekins aa omg ty I'm flattered, I stalked your art-blog and dude your drawings are p awesome??
looking forward to seeing your art in my inbox on fA <3

@Reika awesome and unique art style!! your fursona looks adorable as well <3 what's your handle on fA if I may ask? I'd love to stalk your art >:3c


----------



## Reika (May 19, 2016)

@maddoxx aaaaa thanku so much x3c  my fa handle is ulreika


----------



## spritzle (May 19, 2016)

Txtbooksh said:


> Here's mine.  My main fursona is Rauiri the pandog, and my secondary fursona is a primagen.



Nice, ya know my sona is a lemurdog ^^


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

No you cannae no see my fursona >:c

pervs


----------



## Txtbooksh (May 21, 2016)

spritzle said:


> Nice, ya know my sona is a lemurdog ^^



cute! do you have a pic of them?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

A commissioned piece by Delta141 of my fursona.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 21, 2016)

My 'sona from 2.5 million lightyears away


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

An exact copy of me IRL except the being a tiger part. owo






Koeth or Koko for short is a white tiger kitten actually made of Pharmaceuticals Primarily Oxycodone 5-325. He assists Dr.Elohiim by being is portable pharmacy, leeching any type of chemical or medicine through his fur by rubbing up against patients purring. This does two things, 1.Boosts the morale of the sick by being nuzzled by a kitten and 2.Administers medicine cheaply and more rapidly.He literally is a Drug Kitten, it's why his eyes are Dilated and huge.....suck on that Teva and Pfizer!






 Evo is my Alien white tiger kitten.


----------



## HorrorSympathy (May 22, 2016)

I used this free lineart for her: http://avija03.deviantart.com/art/FREE-Female-Canine-Ref-Sheet-Line-581601462

Usually I have many more fursonas, but I've grown very attached to this particular one (I made her yesterday lmao).


----------



## spritzle (May 22, 2016)

Txtbooksh said:


> cute! do you have a pic of them?


ok ^^ 
http://sta.sh/01sthdd5qqos


----------



## sawarineko (May 22, 2016)

pretty cool to see everyone's fursona's * o * here's mine



http://sta.sh/017d3q1l6o1s


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

https://imgur.com/LYeSOyj

sheep boi


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2016)

Although now there's a second dash under each eye and cyan dashes in white bars on muh tail.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (May 22, 2016)

The following pic is not full-body, but one of my favorite pics I've commissioned of my fursona Aerius Sygale. The artwork was done by fernpup on the main site.


----------



## aluminumnati (May 29, 2016)

Here she is. Boom.


----------



## RoaringFlameCat (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's the newest commission I got of me~

If you'd like to see more art of me for shits and giggles, also to know the backstory of Lionotto, Come visit Userpage of lionotto -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## modfox (Jun 1, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: vexus art by vexi_fox


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 1, 2016)

My sona is peaches! She's a Pomeranian who can't handle caffeine! (I'm still working on her as a character tbh) 




And a bust because I love her


----------



## SamiPiplup (Jun 1, 2016)

This is a crappy drawing of Nari.  She's a jackal.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 1, 2016)

Gaze upon my beauty


----------



## FizzDarksight (Jun 8, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> An exact copy of me IRL except the being a tiger part. owo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evo and Koeth are so adorable! 
I might explode from the cuteness!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's a scribble I did of Rinku:




And a Rick And Morty-esque commission from my friend ValveState300:




(The joke is that a forest fire started in Alberta recently.)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 13, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Here's a scribble I did of Rinku:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know what? I fucking love these and that's saying some shit. The expression is just too perfect holy shit


----------



## DSMadguy (Jun 13, 2016)

*squeals* Another bat! I'm a friendly fruit bat though ^-^


----------



## Scorps (Jun 13, 2016)

observe this bad image I made


----------



## DSMadguy (Jun 13, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> My 'sona from 2.5 million lightyears away


He's adorable ;3;


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jun 13, 2016)

hello !! rip i'm fairly new to this website so iDK WHAT TO DO,,
but anyway !! this is my fursona: Kodaline on Toyhouse :')


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2016)

This piece isn't drawn by me. It's drawn by Melbaka on FA/DA (Check her out, she's awesome!), but it's my favourite depiction of her at the moment. I haven't finished her real ref sheet yet, and I'm working on my style so all my depiction of her are all so different, haha!
But this is Lea, my grumpy golden tiger.


----------



## modfox (Jun 16, 2016)

i m a fox boy... yaya!!!!!


----------



## Botticella89 (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's mine. It's a combo of my avatar and a jackal. You can see it on my furaffinity page.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 21, 2016)

Sadly I only have a sketch to offer at this time.


----------



## Valisha (Jun 21, 2016)

There she is.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 22, 2016)

My first one is my user icon on the left and this is my new second one.


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 22, 2016)

Not the best I know but hey this is what I have. Here's Riley


----------



## AvaWOLF13 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a few fursonas.
http://roxiewolf11.deviantart.com/art/Selfie-617094017?ga_submit_new=10%3A1466649028
That is a picture of Ava and Octavia. Ava on the left.
http://roxiewolf11.deviantart.com/art/Jason-Sexy-615221172
That is Jason
http://roxiewolf11.deviantart.com/art/Angel-Dragon-Arora-Fursona-597905669
This is Arora
http://roxiewolf11.deviantart.com/art/Female-Furry-Example-Art-593301892
Then there is Jayden


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 26, 2016)

This was done by Riendonut.


----------

